# Looking for a large Family-sized Tent



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

The wife and I have been thinking about getting a new tent to take the girls camping in. My oldest daughter, who is now 7, has never been camping. I think it is about time, as some of my best memories as a kid were when I was camping with my parents.

Any recommendations on a good, large, family tent? Weight isn't really a concern, as we will not be hiking to the camp site.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

wal mart has some really nice family size tents that wont cast you an arm and a leg


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

ALthough they cost more, and are heavy, a good canvas tent is the best there is: hands down. Check out Kodiak Canvas, if taken care of it will be the last tent you buy.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This what you are talking about Gopher?
http://www.amazon.com/Kodaik-Canvas-Flex-Bow-8-Person-Deluxe/dp/B001NZWQ1C/


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

That's the one, there are a coupel sizes: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Camping/Tents/Family-Tents%7C/pc/104795280/c/104779080/sc/105590880/Kodiak174-Flex-Bow-Tent/715015.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fcamping-tents-family-tents%2F_%2FN-1102574%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_105590880%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253Bcat104795280%253Bcat104779080&WTz_l=SBC%3Bcat104795280%3Bcat104779080%3Bcat105590880


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Can't go wrong with Gopher's recomendation. I have spent many, many cold nights snug and happy in those tents. With proper care they will last a long, long time.


----------



## triville36 (Dec 14, 2011)

i also prefer The Gopher's recommendation. it's a heavy duty type!


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

my fav tent is the helsport tipi http://www.tamarackoutdoors.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=9585451
* Helsport Varanger Lavvu Tent*

fab tent will stand up to whatever is thrown at it had mine up in 90 mile winds no prob
and with me heatpal cosy -25 would never go back to a std tent


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

Did you find your tent yet? I still have two free-standing canvas monsters available. These are tents you walk into like a human, not crawl into like a woodchuck:

http://i401.photobuc...ar/100_3122.jpg

http://i401.photobuc...ar/100_3081.jpg

Also have a Winchester "floorless" tent. It actually has a peaked roof. We use it as a screen house on the tent platform I built:

http://i401.photobuc...ar/100_3121.jpg

Too heavy to ship easily. I you come north you can have them all for the price of that Kodiak you were looking at.

Kris in NY


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.tents-direct.co.uk/show-tents.php?productid=1602

If you can get Marechal tents in the U.S. then I would really recommend them. We had one like this and it stood up to some extreme weather and lasted for a very long time


----------

